# where is scuba dave when you need him?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't upgraded to 7 yet - so no experience..sorry 
Corporate users tend to not jump top new OS
I usually only buy a new OS with a new PC - wish I had not w/Vista
I have a scanner that doesn't work with Vista
I've tried all sorts of things from sites that say it should work
Part of the fun of a new OS, they try to make you buy other new stuff


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

nap said:


> and now I have another problem as well concerning 7.
> 
> HP laserjet 1012 printer; HP states they are not developing driver for 7. I had found online a method to make it work and it did, for awhile.


I hate saying this but just quit fussing and replace the printer with a brand new one that is compatible with W7. I hate to be wasteful but when I see my ink cartridges running low? I look on eBay, make sure I am bidding on a new, in box, with OEM cartridges, printer. I end up with a brand spanking new thing for what I would have paid or about $10 more than the cartridges---or sometimes less. Including free shipping.

I do recycle the printer (a Canon fan) I use their free shipping program that takes in old printers. I use to offer them them to charity but thought that was mean when I thought about it. I am on my fourth, brand new inkjet printer and second photo printer this year. 

Now I guess if you have some emotional attachment to this HP thing that is how old? It would be tough to let it go?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I might have to but my printer is several hundred dollars. Dang, the toner cartridge alone (which is brand new) is $80.


I had it re-installed so it was working and since my restart this morning, it still is working. Somewhere along the line, the computer seems to want to re-install it using the right driver (which is non-existent) and I'm back to the fiddling again.

Oh well.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

nap said:


> I might have to but my printer is several hundred dollars. Dang, the toner cartridge alone (which is brand new) is $80.
> 
> 
> I had it re-installed so it was working and since my restart this morning, it still is working. Somewhere along the line, the computer seems to want to re-install it using the right driver (which is non-existent) and I'm back to the fiddling again.
> ...


I feel your pain. Like Dave, I never could find the right scanner driver to make Windows version whatever happy at one point. 

Do keep in mind my advice next time you need a cartridge though. I despise the very concept of throwing things that work out but refuse to stick $65-70 worth of ink cartridges into a printer I can get new online with cartridges for $80. I figure if I ship enough of the things back to Canon they will be annoyed enough to get the message at some point? 

I bought a little workhorse of Canon B&W printer and moved and bashed it up all around the country. Hence my brand loyalty. It was new on the market and I paid $200 for it. I fed it about $560,000 in ink though which makes as much sense as sticking film in a disposable camera.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what would happen with my scanner
It would seem to work, then dead again
Its a conspiracy to get the economy going


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> That's what would happen with my scanner
> It would seem to work, then dead again
> Its a conspiracy to get the economy going


I seriously believe you are correct...at least HP's economy. I can't vouch for the rest of the world because they don't seem to be knowingly screwing me at the moment.

I don't know what it takes to design a driver for a printer but apparently this is quite a large problem based on the queries I found when trying to deal with it.


Dave, maybe you can explain something, maybe not.

HP says the are not going to make a driver for this printer, fine. I found a kid online that said do this...

load a driver for a different HP printer and guess what, it works (although keeping it loaded as such seems to be the problem at the moment). (mine HP laserjet 1012; the other driver package for an HP 2200 plc5) Can you educate me in any way that would make sense to me as to why they couldn't just include my now, apparently intentionally defunct, printer in that other printers driver package?


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Go to the HP forum, lots of help for Windows 7 and drivers.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks mikey. I'll give them a try.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe if you ran it in XP mode it'd work right?

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We used to have to setup printers under Unix....lines per page, other features
It really wasn't all that hard as far as basic functions
Each printer has some very basic (IMO) features:
Margins, lines per page, color or B/W/greyscale printing etc

Based on my very limited experience there really isn't much involved in a new driver (for basic operation)
The problem is when they make 20+ printers a year, 20+ scanners..etc etc
Multiply that by 10-15 years & you have hundreds if not thousands of drivers that need to be updated
So it comes down to cost......and they'd rather sell a new printer
XP came out in 2002, my printer & scanner are at least 10 years old
Even Microsoft stops support after ~10 years

The OS is now smart enough to know when an incorrect driver is installed
So it will keep trying to correct the problem

Used to be an option to go in & set it to ignore & just use the driver installed...not sure if that still exists somewhere
Under Crapista printer aren't even listed under Devices...it's seperate


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I've run into this one for a customer not long ago. There was a way to load 3055 drivers and get your printer working in Win7. Unfortunately after an update to the OS this has ceased to work. I've been following a few threads on this and so far no one seems to have found a solution. It's possible to get it working in a very basic way but as soon as you try to print a complicated page, like a website for example, you'll get errors.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> Each printer has some very basic (IMO) features:


says the IT guy to the very non-IT guy:huh:





> The OS is now smart enough to know when an incorrect driver is installed
> So it will keep trying to correct the problem


I hope it is smart enough to know I am pissed off and it tells it's maker.



> Used to be an option to go in & set it to ignore & just use the driver installed...not sure if that still exists somewhere


I can only hope:thumbup:


> Under Crapista printer aren't even listed under Devices...it's seperate


and continued on in 7


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, it appears the driver for the laserjet 2200 works fine for anything I do. The problem comes when shutting down and restarting the computer and the puter sees the old 1012 setting in the corner and tries to be friends with it without asking me first.

I have scolded my computer thoroughly but as most teenagers will, it simply ignores me.:whistling2:

Is there anyway to get my computer to ignore the "new" device?

still looking on other forums as well but just like with Microsoft, having 3000 people working on one thing provides better results..


Oh, wait, at least in their case, no it doesn't.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hate to bring it up again, but brand new Canon all in one printer with color and B&W cartridges (that cost as much if you buy them separately), boxed with a USB cable are on an sale everywhere for like $50!

I hate being wasteful but come on. Get a new one compatible with 7 or whatever unless you put no value on your time. Use the Canon or HP plan to recycle your old printer. If you are into HP? Get an HP laser on sale for $90 on ebay, in box, with cartridge.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Hate to bring it up again, but brand new Canon all in one printer with color and B&W cartridges (that cost as much if you buy them separately), boxed with a USB cable are on an sale everywhere for like $50!
> 
> I hate being wasteful but come on. Get a new one compatible with 7 or whatever unless you put no value on your time. Use the Canon or HP plan to recycle your old printer. If you are into HP? Get an HP laser on sale for $90 on ebay, in box, with cartridge.


OK, I ADMIT IT...I'M CHEAP!!


there, are you happy??

I just hate tossing a very good printer that works very well when there shouldn't be a need to do so.



I have reluctantly accepted that my scanner will be discarded though. It was not working properly before 7 so I am not bothered by it going away.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

nap said:


> OK, I ADMIT IT...I'M CHEAP!!
> 
> 
> there, are you happy??
> ...


Never happy having to discard working things missing only something stupid like a software driver to get them working. And if people ever look for me, I can usually be found taking a nap at the base of a tree I hugged all day or floating on a boat on a body of water I would just as soon not have lots of high tech heavy metal waste hiding on the bottom.

I never regarded your comments in any way that would point to you being cheap. You are cut from the same cloth I was I suspect. Fix it if you can. But there did come a point for me. 

I totally agree with you. Maybe if I send 6-8 printers back to Canon next year they will start getting the message? HP has a similar program. Drop their ink and laser cartridge prices? 

How much is your time worth to you? How much have you spent just responding to my posts? Yeah sure, it is leisure time. 

Do recycle your high tech waste properly. Unless you do have some strange emotional attachment to it all? Get rid of it. If it is brand name, ask about the company recycling programs like HP and Canon have. 

Imagine a new all in one to replace your broken/marginally working printer and scanner. 

I really hate that I am right in this. I used to keep everything I owned, including socks and topsiders, until they fell apart or certain women in my life did a closet sweep. I am not going to feed $65 worth of ink cartridges into an old printer when a new one comes with them for $40.

If that sounds cheap, so be it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nap said:


> OK, I ADMIT IT...I'M CHEAP!!
> 
> 
> there, are you happy??
> ...


don't throw it out! i use scanner parts in my boxes!!! old hdd parts too!
we live pretty close to each other, let's meet halfway or something!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I still have my old scanner
My wife's PC, son's PC & my laptop are still XP
And will stay XP for a LONG time


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> sdsester;364865]
> 
> I never regarded your comments in any way that would point to you being cheap. You are cut from the same cloth I was I suspect. Fix it if you can. But there did come a point for me.


in case you might have thought I was angry or offended and thus the reply. no, I was not. It was meant to be humorous.


[QUOTEh]ow much is your time worth to you? How much have you spent just responding to my posts? Yeah sure, it is leisure time. [/QUOTE]weii, right this minute, it is 14ºF outside and I am pseudo-retired so my time is without a price.



> Do recycle your high tech waste properly. Unless you do have some strange emotional attachment to it all? Get rid of it. If it is brand name, ask about the company recycling programs like HP and Canon have.


Goodwill now accepts all electronic junk and it gets recycled. Hope they liked my dads 3 pu truckloads (so far) of electronics (not kidding either)



> Imagine a new all in one to replace your broken/marginally working printer and scanner.


All in one? NEVER. I have this thing about seperates. 


> I really hate that I am right in this. I used to keep everything I owned, including socks and topsiders, until they fell apart or certain women in my life did a closet sweep. I am not going to feed $65 worth of ink cartridges into an old printer when a new one comes with them for $40.


topsiders? clue me.

the problem is, if I replace this printer, I will probably spend in excess of $300 to do it. I will probably step up to a color laser instead of monochrome.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> don't throw it out! i use scanner parts in my boxes!!! old hdd parts too!
> we live pretty close to each other, let's meet halfway or something!
> 
> DM



let me know what you can actually use. The scanner, no problem.

HDD's what do you use them for? Parts? how many do you want? my dad probably has 100 of them, if not more but they are all old and small capacity though. Very outdated. Very VERY outdated.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i sent you an email.... thanks!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never buy the all-in ones either, never liked them
Scanner is rarely used, so that stays in a closet most of the time
2 printers - old one sits by my PC, new one is network capable, location undecided


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

*System specs*

Hello! Hope I can help with this... I totally understand where you are coming from, 1012's are great little printers, and inkjets are (for the most part) trash. Laser jets are just so nice!

First off, can you list your computer specs? The only really important thing to me is the version of Windows 7 (Is it Ultimate? Is it 32 or 64 bit?) and any other info you have would be good to (model, processor, ram, etc)

How are you connecting to the device, I assume USB...

What does the printer do when you reboot? Does the old entry for the printer disappear? (I.e., the previously working 22XX you made). Are you letting windows install the printer and then changing the driver manually? 

What are you mainly doing with the printer? Have you had any issues with using the workaround driver so far? Have you successfully printed graphics, etc?

HP continues to please customers with their awesome support of their products... I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news (if you didn't already know the degree to which HP has turned its back on support for the 1012 - and many other printers) your printer is listed as a category 6:

*



Category 6 - Selected product is not supported in Windows 7

Click to expand...

*


> Your LaserJet model is not supported in Windows 7.
> For more information regarding upgrade programs and new product information, please visit the HP Trade-In/Trade Up website at www.hp.com/united-states/tradein/home_flash.html or directly from HP at www.hp.com .


 This means that they aren't going to be bothered to write a driver for it. Thanks for lookin out, HP! Stay classy.

So, anyway... a couple of things we can try:


1. Try the 1015 driver instead of the 22XX

Try deleting every instance of the printer from your system and reboot. Let Windows detect it like the retarded nanny-android that it is. Let it do whatever it wants to do, install it, error out, etc... Now just name the printer "Bad" or "Ignore Me" and don't set it as default. Now, add a printer manually... name it 1012 or whatever you want. You might just select "LTP1" as the printer port, if you don't see USB listed.

Once that install is done (go ahead and let it set itself as default, and if you set it up on LTP1 skip the test page - right click the printer, go to properties, then go to ports; find the USB port and select that. Try a test page now *if you can't figure out which port it is, go in to the printer that Windows created and note the port there*) - If the 1015 driver ends up not working, go ahead and do a fresh manual install with the 22XX driver, as listed above.

Once you have the printer printing normally, try a reboot... it should not detect again as the operating system should see that it already installed the device as the bogus printer. Either way it should NOT touch your manually specified printer, if it keeps detecting just cancel the wizard (always a pain).

2. If you have a network switch or router/WAP with switch ports built in (no one should have a direct connection from their PC to a DSL/Cable/Analog modem - without a very good software firewall or a sense of adventure) you could consider purchasing a cheap print server:

*http://tinyurl.com/nap-printer-issue*

With this guy, you just plug the printer into the USB port on the print server and then put the print server on the network. Then you just add the printer as a networked printer... bango. Windows no longer even sees it a local device.

The added benefit of this is that you can share the printer with anyone else on the network, you can move the printer around (as long as it can reach the network - I am sure there are wireless options too... more expensive for sure) and if you use a laptop, etc, you no longer have to plug/unplug. This device will work with other printers, etc.

3. Although it'd be a pain in the butt, you could use (pretty easily if you have Win 7 Pro or Win 7 Ultimate) virtual PC to make the printer connect through a virtual XP instance.

If you have XP install media, you could use a free version of VMware, and build a virtual machine and just use it to access the printer, scanner, and any software that is not compatible with Win 7.

These options are only really worth it if you have a real need to run a native XP client for other applications (or if the workaround drivers for your 1012 end up not working for certain applications - graphics, line drawings, photos, etc)

Let me know if any of this helps, we'll get this smacked one way or another!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Dell Optiplex GX620 Pent 4, 2.8 Ghtz, 3.5 gig RAM

Windows 7 Pro 32 bit





> How are you connecting to the device, I assume USB..


.USB direct to computer. I have a Linksys WRT54G router but there are no USB ports on that.



> What does the printer do when you reboot?


I'll have to check. I have forgotten after doing so many different things.



> Does the old entry for the printer disappear? (I.e., the previously working 22XX you made).


ibid



> Are you letting windows install the printer and then changing the driver manually?


yes. I have found no way to stop it.



> What are you mainly doing with the printer?


text



> Have you had any issues with using the workaround driver so far? Have you successfully printed graphics, etc?


no problems and have printed some graphics



> HP continues to please customers with their awesome support of their products... I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news (if you didn't already know the degree to which HP has turned its back on support for the 1012 - and many other printers) your printer is listed as a category 6:


Ya, I read that as well








> 1. Try the 1015 driver instead of the 22XX


says it cannot install and then lists error 0x000006be



> Try deleting every instance of the printer from your system and reboot. Let


no luck with most of that. some I do not understand and have not tried yet but I am tenacious, if nothing else. But as I read through, I saw the following and stopped trying for the moment.



> 3. Although it'd be a pain in the butt, you could use (pretty easily if you have Win 7 Pro or Win 7 Ultimate) virtual PC to make the printer connect through a virtual XP instance.


win 7 pro, yes!!:thumbup:

so, how big of an ordeal is a virtual world where things work like they are supposed to?

and the print server; that would connect the printer directly to the router via ethernet connection? Would this be the simplest method?

just as added info, when I try to print something, when it isn't working, that paper comes out with:

unsupported personality: PCL

meaningful?


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, if you want to (and have time to do something like that on the weeknight, I could Mikogo or whatever desktop sharing program, into your machine and see if I can't take a look at it. I THINK I can force it to print to that USB port with any driver we want, but not totally sure - I would be curious to see how it behaves.

You can try to install the Post Script driver for the 22XX series, or... if you are using the PCL6, switch to the PCL5e and try that.

When you set up the 22XX driver, and then reboot, has Windows automatically switched the driver over to the non-working 1012 driver?

The print server is definitely a simple option. But it may take a bit more doing to get it working properly... I think it should be 100% straightforward, but I am not positive... I think worst case you'd have to follow a step by step list to manually create a TCP/IP port.

You should probably try out "XP Mode" first if you haven't yet... the download and install/config instructions are here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

Once you get that set, see what she do. 

If that does not work, we can try VMware Player and see if that is worth the hassle. At that point you'd be running a PC within a PC... so, it would have its own updates and would need to be started and shutdown after and before (respectively) the hosting Windows 7 OS - which, if you don't reboot a lot is no big deal really. Again, probably only worth it if you had other incompatibilities within Windows 7.... just using it to print might be a hassle.

You could also check EBay for a print server, just make sure it is USB and Ethernet.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

80HD said:


> You should probably try out "XP Mode" first if you haven't yet... the download and install/config instructions are here:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


see there? no-one EVER listens to me....
(see post #10)

DM


----------



## 80HD (Dec 14, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> see there? no-one EVER listens to me....
> (see post #10)
> 
> DM


Hahahahahaha... I know I saw that, I don't know why I didn't give credit and just second the suggestion... I usually do. 

SO! Listen to the DM! :thumbup:


----------

